# Understanding rescues



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

This is for everyone who wants to know what a rescue is all about. 

Now there are 2 sides on rescuing. Some people believe that rescuing a betta will just put, like, 3 more to suffer in their spot. Others believe that it is about saving that one life. Both want the cruelty to stop. What they don't realize is, is that it won't stop, unless millions of people petition against stores selling them. 
Anyways, I am with the side of saving that one life. Just because more will come, doesn't mean that that betta has to suffer. That's why people rescue puppies. Pet stores mainly get their dogs from puppy mills where they are mistreated, just like they do with bettas. Yet, people give them a chance. 
You can make a difference where you are, and by difference I mean changing a life. I'm sure that betta will have a warm heart wherever he goes, knowing he was cared about, and given a second chance.


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Actually... I'm thinking about putting in an application to PetSmart soon. I know it sounds counter-intuitive, and you all might hate me for it. I care, though. I really care about the pets there. Maybe I can help one more owner make a good decision about a Betta. They're so popular and for the wrong reasons. I might get fired if the manager hears me recommending a heater (customer: "Oh, that's too much for one fish!") but at least it's not a Betta going to a half-baked home.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Rjlupin said:


> Actually... I'm thinking about putting in an application to PetSmart soon. I know it sounds counter-intuitive, and you all might hate me for it. I care, though. I really care about the pets there. Maybe I can help one more owner make a good decision about a Betta. They're so popular and for the wrong reasons. I might get fired if the manager hears me recommending a heater (customer: "Oh, that's too much for one fish!") but at least it's not a Betta going to a half-baked home.


See? That's making a difference. Good for you. People who work at the fish department can keep the water in good conditions, and actually pay attention to the fish.
I wouldn't hate you for putting in an application.
Why would they fire you if you are helping them make money? The person would be spending more money. If they fire you, they may not have someone to convince people to buy everything. They would then lose money. That's what happened to a chain pet store in my area....and Wal-Mart. 
Now that's rescuing bettas :-D


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

You wouldn't get fired for recommending a heater. I always recommend a heater, and my manger saw me once flat out refuse to sell two Betta fish to someone wanting to put them into a .5 g tank. If you are a good employee and prove yourself knowledgeable, managers will trust that your judgement about situations is accurate.


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok it's decided. As soon as my computer stops acting insane, I will apply.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

awesome:-D


----------



## RedCassette (Dec 5, 2012)

Not to steal Rjlupin's thunder, but I had the same idea in mind. The bettas at my local Petsmart are arguably in better condition than most, but I have seen my fair share of sick and dead ones left out on the shelf.

Also, the employees are awful about them, besides the one nice cashier girl who keeps a few herself. I once was browsing the betta shelf, and an older man came over with one of the employees. She was helping him get one and telling him all the things he would "need" (tiny bowl, occasional feedings, no mention of a heater and I forget if she mentioned water conditioner). She then proceeded to say very casually that he could basically ignore it and it would be fine--and that they "like dirty water."

I just stared, and did my best not to seem too impolite. The employee looked at me and smiled. I know most of you will say I should have said something, but I was honestly too intimidated. I have really bad social anxiety and I was too uncomfortable to stand up to the employee girl. But I've helped some customers there before, as a customer myself, and I think if I were the one giving the advice about betta care things could be different.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

RedCassette said:


> Not to steal Rjlupin's thunder, but I had the same idea in mind. The bettas at my local Petsmart are arguably in better condition than most, but I have seen my fair share of sick and dead ones left out on the shelf.
> 
> Also, the employees are awful about them, besides the one nice cashier girl who keeps a few herself. I once was browsing the betta shelf, and an older man came over with one of the employees. She was helping him get one and telling him all the things he would "need" (tiny bowl, occasional feedings, no mention of a heater and I forget if she mentioned water conditioner). She then proceeded to say very casually that he could basically ignore it and it would be fine--and that they "like dirty water."
> 
> I just stared, and did my best not to seem too impolite. The employee looked at me and smiled. I know most of you will say I should have said something, but I was honestly too intimidated. I have really bad social anxiety and I was too uncomfortable to stand up to the employee girl. But I've helped some customers there before, as a customer myself, and I think if I were the one giving the advice about betta care things could be different.


 It's so sad how people can intentionally give bad info. And trust me, they know that it is wrong. They don't care about doing their job right. I wouldn't be able to get a job there because the managers in my area are strict about keeping bettas tortured. So I started a rescue instead. And while Rjlupin's heart is in the right place, it's hard. To work there, you have to be strong, determined, and un-breakable. Then, you will succeed. 
I hope that one day, people will understand that these beautiful fish can feel pain, have emotions, and that they are intelligent. :-D


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

PetMania, they're stict about torturing Bettas? How cruel. The thing people like that don't understand is most people trying to buy a pet want to do it right. Usually they make mistakes out of innocent ignorance or misinformation. I've seen so many threads where someone might say "they told me I only needed x,y,z, but I found out later I needed a, b, and c! Help me take care of my pet properly!" Those stores would make more profit by having the customer actually buy what's required, which is usually more pricey but worth the beauty and happiness of their pet.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Rjlupin said:


> PetMania, they're stict about torturing Bettas? How cruel. The thing people like that don't understand is most people trying to buy a pet want to do it right. Usually they make mistakes out of innocent ignorance or misinformation. I've seen so many threads where someone might say "they told me I only needed x,y,z, but I found out later I needed a, b, and c! Help me take care of my pet properly!" Those stores would make more profit by having the customer actually buy what's required, which is usually more pricey but worth the beauty and happiness of their pet.


Yeah. In my area, the employees go straight to the manager if you need help. Then they tell you that you can leave them for weeks without care, blah, blah, blah......
They would make more money telling people the correct info. You know what, we should write a letter to the chain stores in our areas and inform them. That's a way to ensure bettas going to proper homes. 
But then there's still worrying about how they treat the bettas in the store.....


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I just looked up the laws here in CA concerning care for animals in pet stores last night. 

_§597l. Pet shops.

*(a) It shall be unlawful for any person who operates a pet shop to fail to do all of the following:*

(1) Maintain the facilities used for the keeping of pet animals in a sanitary condition.

(2) Provide proper heating and ventilation of the facilities used for the keeping of pet animals.

*(3) Provide adequate nutrition for, and humane care and treatment of, all pet animals under his care and control.*

*(4) Take reasonable care to release for sale, trade or adoption only those pet animals which are free of diseases or injuries.*

*(5) Provide adequate space appropriate to the size, weight and species of pet animal.*

(b) As used in this section:

(1) "Pet animals" means dogs, cats, monkeys, and other primates, rabbits, birds, guinea pigs, hamsters, mice, snakes, iguanas, turtles *and any other species of animal sold or retained for the purpose of being kept as a household pet.*

(2) "Pet shop" means every place or premises where pet animals are being kept for the purpose of either wholesale or retail sale. "Pet shop" does not include any place or premises where pet animals are occasionally sold.

(c) Any person who violates any provision of this section is guilty of a misdemeanor and is punishable by a fine of not to exceed one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by imprisonment in the county jail for not more than 90 days, or by both such fine and imprisonment._

So at least in CA they are breaking the law we just have to get someone to care enough to enforce it. California is always screaming they are out of money well at least for a few months they could make a pretty penny off of mistreated bettas.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow. So, like, all of the chain pet stores in my area are going against the law? 
Thanks for posting that. Maybe I could use that in a letter to PetCo.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Yes they are but the problem is getting someone to care and setting a standard for care while they're in the store.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Will they ever care? Who knows. But what I know is that on this forum, we all care. And that brings warmth to my heart knowing that this species is not completely mistreated. 
The thing is, we're only a fraction. One piece of the pie. We need to help the other "slices" understand their mistakes.


----------



## scifisarah (Mar 24, 2013)

I do hear a lot of people talking about "rescuing" bettas on here and it seems very confusing to me. Where some people see it as a rescue, I actually see it as fueling the industry. I won't buy from a fish store that leaves dead fish in their aquariums and doesn't care for them properly. What would really make a difference is if nobody bought bettas until the store bettered their living conditions. If people keep "rescuing" betta from the petstores, it will continue to be profitable for them and nothing will change.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

scifisarah said:


> I do hear a lot of people talking about "rescuing" bettas on here and it seems very confusing to me. Where some people see it as a rescue, I actually see it as fueling the industry. I won't buy from a fish store that leaves dead fish in their aquariums and doesn't care for them properly. What would really make a difference is if nobody bought bettas until the store bettered their living conditions. If people keep "rescuing" betta from the petstores, it will continue to be profitable for them and nothing will change.


That's the thing. You have to realize that people won't sto buying because they don't see what we do. We have to go past the fact of "Fueling the industry". I will never leave a betta in need. Never again. I did once, but that was the last. 
I don't think that millions of people will listen to us and stop buying them as party favors, presents for their 3-yr-olds, etc. Plus, the stores would just say they will take care of them, as they always have. 
People think of them as just fish, objects, decorations. It's wrong. They won't listen, I've tried. 
If we keep rescuing, ww will give more bettas a better home. 
I'm glad that we can share our opinions. I appreciate them and respect your decision of thought.


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm appalled at my state laws. "Animal: any nonhuman vertebrate species *except fish. *(VA. CODE ANN. § 3.1-796.66)"

So all the laws protecting "animals" from harm or abuse don't apply to fish? Why? Ugh.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

That's just sad. Another reason why it won't stop because it's not against the law. In your state, there's more reason to rescue, as it's probably worse.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Rjlupin said:


> I'm appalled at my state laws. "Animal: any nonhuman vertebrate species *except fish. *(VA. CODE ANN. § 3.1-796.66)"
> 
> So all the laws protecting "animals" from harm or abuse don't apply to fish? Why? Ugh.


Fish are animals, too. Fish are friends....NOT FOOD!


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Fish are animals, too. Fish are friends....NOT FOOD!


I mean, don't misunderstand me. I'm not a vegetarian by far. I love eating fish! 

Bettas are not for eating, and they are certainly not meant to be kept in a tiny cup only to die a slow and painful death.

Am I going to be burned at the stake for eating seafood? I'm still new to this forum.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

In the farms they come from, they're already massively bred and if they don't get shipped soon, I *guess* they'll be put down. Either way, they won't stop giving improper care to the bettas. It's just.. Normal for them, and always will be.

Rjlupin, you won't get banned. lol The forum isn't mean enough to ban fish-eaters here. xD I love to eat fish, especially salmon and tilapia; yum... As long as you don't eat bettas, you're fine. ;-)


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

I personally love raw tuna, cured mackarel, BBW eel, raw salmon, whitefish, octopus, squid... pretty much if it swims, I love it. 

Except Bettas. Naturally. If anyone tried to eat my baby, I would personally destroy them.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

No, I myself am a seafood lover, but that's saltwater fish, well except for salmon. But, bettas are different.
I love the movie Finding Nemo.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Rjlupin said:


> I personally love raw tuna, cured mackarel, BBW eel, raw salmon, whitefish, octopus, squid... pretty much if it swims, I love it.
> 
> Except Bettas. Naturally. If anyone tried to eat my baby, I would personally destroy them.


I yelled at my dad when he said that he'll eat my betta and make him into a fish taco. urgh. 

Have you ever tried dried squid?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> In the farms they come from, they're already massively bred and if they don't get shipped soon, I *guess* they'll be put down. Either way, they won't stop giving improper care to the bettas. It's just.. Normal for them, and always will be.


I 100% agree with LebronTheBetta. But we can help the bettas in need.


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

PetMania said:


> I yelled at my dad when he said that he'll eat my betta and make him into a fish taco. urgh.
> 
> Have you ever tried dried squid?



Yes, it was a personal favorite of my exchange student, so we had it in my house a lot for a year. I didn't like it at first, but it grew on me. 

I'm on my bf's computer, no luck on mine yet. I can get it to wake up for a few seconds but it's not enough to connect to the internet and email my resume to myself.  So no PetSmart application yet, but I haven't changed my mind. We're going to the same PetSmart tomorrow, and I will ask there if they are hiring (usually you get a faster response rather than wasting your time filling out the long stupid online application)


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

It is going to take every ounce of free will not to buy another betta. My friend's Betta recently passed and she still has a 2.5 gallon tank with all the stuff for another Betta... It will be a true test of my self control. I wont buy a pet I can barely afford.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Everytime I pass the bettas I want them all!!!!


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

I would say rescues should be free, this way, the shop makes no profit from you unless you buy the equipment needed from the same store.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

KevinPham123 said:


> I would say rescues should be free, this way, the shop makes no profit from you unless you buy the equipment needed from the same store.


I agree.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Concerning the "rescues should be free" or "I am against rescuing because I don't want to put money in their hands" notions, I just want to say something... 

*Very little of a petstore's profit actually comes from selling live bettas* (especially if it is part of a large chain like Petco and Petsmart). Likewise, their profit margins won't be hurt at all by not being able to sell a betta or even a dozen bettas because of whatever reason. These stores get hundreds of bettas a week for a few cents a piece. Even if they sell only a handful, it is enough to cover how much they paid for the entire shipment. These bettas mean close to nothing to them on the corporate scale. 

If you really want to show that you disapprove of the treatment of their fish and don't want to put money in their hands, *DO NOT* buy their supplies (housing, equipment, food, medication, etc.). That is where the money is made. Go to a good pet store that treats their fish like living things. Then, leave a review or write a letter about how you were upset with the conditions of the other store.

No, I'm not trying to offend anyone against or say that people shouldn't rescue (I am for rescuing), but very often, I hear people say that they saw bettas in deplorable conditions at a pet store and wanted very badly to help them, but won't because that would be like condoning the store's treatment and contributing to their profit *all the while they pick out and purchase x for a pet at home.* That is flawed logic, guys, and you can't break the cycle that way.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree to that as well. You can pretty much rescue a betta(get it for free) and the store won't really make a profit out of it as long as you don't buy any equipment. 
I'm glad that people are able to express their opinions and points and see what others believe in.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

well to be honest if you pay for the fish it is not a rescue, sometimes I pay sometimes I get them heavily discounted, sometimes for free, but still the big chain stores could care less about the fish the big money is in the tanks, heaters,gravel,chemicals,and food and so on, so even if you do pay for the rescue buy your supplies and tank online, just think a betta at walmart is 5 bucks or less you start adding a tank heater supplies food gravel decore ect you have suddenly spent 50 bucks all together


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Stone said:


> well to be honest if you pay for the fish it is not a rescue, sometimes I pay sometimes I get them heavily discounted, sometimes for free, but still the big chain stores could care less about the fish the big money is in the tanks, heaters,gravel,chemicals,and food and so on, so even if you do pay for the rescue buy your supplies and tank online, just think a betta at walmart is 5 bucks or less you start adding a tank heater supplies food gravel decore ect you have suddenly spent 50 bucks all together


My PetSmart is actually really good with their bettas. I always see clean cups, and if a betta gets sick, they give it medication. That's why I buy my supplies there. I only rescue from WalMart and PetCo and get the betta(s) for free.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

My mom said if the Bettas where set free than we wouldn't have to worry about it. I'm not so sure if that's the right attitude cause there would still be thounds more fishy that are still trapped in those stores and all the other poor animals trapped there. 

I just know my heart breaks for them.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

sassyfriend said:


> My mom said if the Bettas where set free than we wouldn't have to worry about it. I'm not so sure if that's the right attitude cause there would still be thounds more fishy that are still trapped in those stores and all the other poor animals trapped there.
> 
> I just know my heart breaks for them.


They can't be set free because the bettas in petstores are domesticated, and they would all die in the wild. Bettas are one of the many species that humans have taken advantage of. That's [another reason] why I started my rescue, which is at a hold right now. I like to give them a tank that looks like they are in the wild, and give them frozen food, and meat-based products so that they are "closer" to their wild counterparts. 

Mine do, too.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I wasn't sure how to respond when mom said that. What do I do to help mom understand?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

sassyfriend said:


> I wasn't sure how to respond when mom said that. What do I do to help mom understand?


Depends on what you what your mom to understand. You can help a person to understand, but you can't make them.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you want your mom to understand rescuing? Or freeing bettas? 
Trust me, it was hard to help my parents understand that betta's aren't just fish.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Both cause I try to share my feelings but its really scary.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

sassyfriend said:


> Both cause I try to share my feelings but its really scary.


Scary? If you express your feelings and let her know that you want her to understand, I'm sure that she will listen. 
With my parents, I act really good, do tons of chores, and plan a whole presentation. Yeah, I go a little too far. But I believe that with a little confidence, you and your mom can learn to share the same feelings.

Good Luck. If there's anything else I can help you with, just let me know.


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

This was on my newsfeed. There are three bettas in tiny vases and the caption says "Who doesn't like fish to brighten the day or your local salon!!!!?!"

I left the comment, but didn't hit enter so you guys wouldn't see my facebook - not like I care, just a courtesy thing.

This kind of thing is really sad. You know those fish won't get the necessary water changes and the salon is probably kept cool in the summer, so their water is probably 68-70 degrees... sigh.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor things!!!!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

That's just sad. My mom thinks that is okay. She also thinks, well, if they don't thrive in those bowls then why does the pet store sell them. She trusts what they say and tries to convince me to do the same. My mom is the kind of person who thinks that they are just fish. My dad thinks that you don't have to do anything besides feed them. My sister doesn't want to do the work a betta requires. It's three against one. I'm so glad that I found this forum because I have support here.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I know the feeling totally :-(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

"Because they come from the really dirty murky water, they don't mind it if you don't clean their bowl for weeks, even months." Words of a pet store employee. Too bad they don't know that murky water is from tannins, dirt stirred, etc... Mother nature was taken away when we took them away from it. It's our turn, our responsibility to be mother nature and care for the artificial environment, and the critters in those fake environments.

This goes for not just fish even... Just about any animal. I'm starting an online pet store (live fish and live plants may be included eventually) aimed towards only the safe, and recommended supplies for animals of all sorts - fish, cats, dogs, cavies, birds, etc. Including proper sized cages, non-lethal toys, and proper bedding -.- Irritates me how big box stores won't tell you the dangers of their products...


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> "Because they come from the really dirty murky water, they don't mind it if you don't clean their bowl for weeks, even months." Words of a pet store employee. Too bad they don't know that murky water is from tannins, dirt stirred, etc... Mother nature was taken away when we took them away from it. It's our turn, our responsibility to be mother nature and care for the artificial environment, and the critters in those fake environments.
> 
> This goes for not just fish even... Just about any animal. I'm starting an online pet store (live fish and live plants may be included eventually) aimed towards only the safe, and recommended supplies for animals of all sorts - fish, cats, dogs, cavies, birds, etc. Including proper sized cages, non-lethal toys, and proper bedding -.- Irritates me how big box stores won't tell you the dangers of their products...


May I use this post to help persuade my mother to think of bettas as living, breathing, can-feel-pain creatures? She doesn't know the difference between human-made (our bettas), and natural (wild bettas). 
I might start a blog/website for my rescue. With all the info, printable care sheets, etc.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Of course you can.

Another thought too.. I used chlorine as an example to my niece and nephew, but for those who know bleach... 

Imagine you are in a pool. You aren't allowed to get out. Every 10 minutes, bleach is dumped into the water. First it's 1/8 ratio. Your skin's kind of itchy. An annoying itch. Another 10 minutes, it is now 1/4. Your skin begins to burn and your throat is dry. soon 1/2, and your lungs are burning. Your throat is dry, and on fire. You skin is really burning, almost going numb, and a deep angry red. Not soon after, the internal walls of your lungs begin to peel from the chemicals, your heart tries to pump more blood to heal what cannot be healed. Your throat begins to close up as your skin, like your lungs, become eaten away from the bleach. 

Bleach is similar to ammonia. Takes a longer time for us to get hurt from it... Imagine a teeny fish in a teeny space... I gave the example a pool.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> Of course you can.
> 
> Another thought too.. I used chlorine as an example to my niece and nephew, but for those who know bleach...
> 
> ...


I'll have to use that as well. That is brilliant. You came up with that yourself? Wow, I'll need to borrow your genius as well


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I love those ideas!!!!! You guys are blessed to come up with stuff like this!!!!


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Not to mention "Murky" doesn't even come close to "dying in your own biowaste" imagine trying to tell your mom she could only live in one room of the house, and there was no toilet and no way to remove the waste. She'd get the picture pretty quickly how cruel it is to force a betta to swim in their own bi-products.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol yes I did... Because, being 1. a writer and 2. looking at things from others view... In this case a fish... "How would you feel?" came into mind. And truthfully, that would be painful. I know how a chemical burn feels, and imagining it all over inside and out??? I'd ask someone to kill me. Or give ME the gun! Bad husbandry for fish is also one of the leading causes of suicide jumping... I'd try to do the same. Either successfully make it to new waters (like in the wild, when stuck in a puddle after a rain fall... oops...) or die trying.

If anyone watches animal hoarders, it's the same ideal (as a "how would you feel") mainly for the unsanitary reasons. Bird poo, is one of the most toxic things to us, when it is not cleaned up... And tons of birds are crammed in the same living area as a human. The ammonia, and not to mention the natural - and unnatural - parasites residing in them. Our lungs fail, our liver gives out... We becoming walking dead people, putting ourselves in terrible situations. Why put a fish in a terrible situation?


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree. Just wish my family cared/loved animals as much as I did then they would understand why I grieve so much after they die, why I want to help them all, etc,


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Some people don't understand at all. It's always the "why???" question. Really the only retort to that anymore because of being tired of arguing... "Why NOT?" :lol:

I have not told many people about my plans for my online store yet... Because it would be the same "why" questions. I think it makes sense to sell the good stuff... And tell people what box stores won't. I don't see why it would be an issue... Saves them (vet) money. Saves the animal too.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Know exactly what you mean :-(


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

You guys are completely right! My mom is the type to have "the last word" or doesn't want to listen when she's wrong. it's very frustrating. That's why I have to put together an entire presentation just to get her to start thinking. 
Thanks for all of your quotes! they will be VERY useful :-D

I am may use that as my main quote; "Why save them? Well, why not?"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

When you come across "I'm right, shut up!" People, instead of drilling them... I found (through retail jobs, questions about fish and people questioning my breeding/hobby) when you follow THIS (which I have on my in-progress site) "The customer is NOT right, but they are NEVER wrong."

Contradiction, right? Not really. Why are they not right? They get wrong information. But how are they not wrong?! Because you make it SEEM like they are not wrong. It's an illusion trick, to have them think differently without shutting down. 

Instead of "your fish is going to die because you didn't do as I told you and you went for that tiny decorational 0.15 gallon bowl"

Trying "did you know, he could be really brightly colored? And he could make some really neat bubble nests?" (Usually perplexed reply is "how?" Or "what's that?") "I got my betta a 1.5 gallon, like this one - I don't have much space, and it fits so nicely. I added a heater, and he suddenly changed! He was swimming around flaring, made a nest and I never noticed the blue until then."

Rather than "blame", "shame", or "accuse" basically "respect", "encourage", and "lead". Some people need a "drilling" and I've met them. Others won't take it as human nature says "oh yeah?! Just watch me.." When someone says they are wrong.

And I know that. I'm that "just watch me" person ;D


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I get like that too a just watch me.

I get sick of people not listening to anything I say about animals take for example:

We know that even small dogs need trained or they get into trouble,etc

Well I've kept telling Dee a million times that Cotton needs trained and guess what she says? She says Cotton doesn't need trained at all and mom's like well she's kinda trained. :shock:

If she's so called kinda trained how come she keeps getting out of the yard? ( We have a fence), She won't come when called, she hardly ever sits when we ask her too, she keeps jumping up, keeps barking even when we say enough, be quiet, shut up, etc. 

So Tell me why don't people ever listen to me at all when I know things?

:frustrated: So you see its more than the bettas that they won't listen to me about.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's people's nature. When they see themselves as better than others, or more knowledgeable as others, and let human emotion get in the way of common sense and logic they become really unwilling to listen. It's very frustrating. I tried to explain why CEDAR PINE bedding was going to cause a shorter lifespan and possible illnesses in the dwarf hamster... "Well, our last hamster lived 4 years and all we used was cedar pine bedding." Excuses excuses.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor animals and poor us!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## roryteg (Jul 30, 2013)

*rescue bettas*

I have rescued 4 bettas from my work. 2 were injured in fights. the other 2 

came in with bad fungal infections. I just cant leave them knowing that they will die 

if I dont take them. My family understands why I do it. They just make fun of me

and call me a "betta horder"


----------



## LiamB (Jul 25, 2013)

Have a 1.5 gallon tank I used to keep my 3 glofish in until I researched fish and realized I needed a big upgrade. I was at a local petsmart and saw quite a few sickly bettas I already have a filter and if I purchased a heater do you think I could provide a better life for a Betta in bad shape?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

roryteg said:


> I have rescued 4 bettas from my work. 2 were injured in fights. the other 2
> 
> came in with bad fungal infections. I just cant leave them knowing that they will die
> 
> ...


You're doing the right thing. Now matter what people say or call you, you should know that the tiny hearts you saved will remember you forever.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

LiamB said:


> Have a 1.5 gallon tank I used to keep my 3 glofish in until I researched fish and realized I needed a big upgrade. I was at a local petsmart and saw quite a few sickly bettas I already have a filter and if I purchased a heater do you think I could provide a better life for a Betta in bad shape?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Welcome to the forum! 
Good thing you realized the requirements. 
A filter, heater, and high-qualty diet will do them good. I'm so happy that you are willing to save :-D yes, you could. If you need help with a rescue, I'm on here almost every day and I always check my pm box 
P.S. you said the name of my rescue yay! lol


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

PetMania said:


> That's why people rescue puppies. Pet stores mainly get their dogs from puppy mills where they are mistreated, just like they do with bettas.


Forgive me if this has been addressed already, but as a major dog lover, I feel that I need to point this out. There is a world of difference between a $4 betta fish and a $1,000 puppy. If you don't buy a fish from -insert store- then that store will be missing out on ~$3.75, but if you don't buy a puppy then that store will be missing out on ~$950. I support people rescuing fish from poor conditions, and I support actual rescues taking dogs from the puppy mills themselves, but if you buy a puppy from a store that gets them from a puppy mill then you are putting a lot of money that will keep that business running for longer and enable it to buy more puppies. I have nothing against these dogs; in fact, I own a dog that I got from a rescue who came from a puppy mill and he is a great dog. The fact is that you need to take a step back and look at the size of what you're doing. One fish is a drop in the ocean, but one dog is a drop in a bucket. You aren't going to empty the ocean, but you can empty the bucket.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I got my sickly bettas free. This is a mom and pop store though. Tried to get a discount with Petsmart (DONT DO IT) and they said they heal them up. I bluntly told them in a rhetorical manner.. "You mean flush, right?" -.- 

As for puppies and kitties I'm against buying from stores. Mom and pop shop we have take in some unwanted animals like guinea pig adults from previous homes, those I can justify. But not the kittens/pups! Saw two chihuahuas from a "breeder". One was a terrier. No chihuahua in there. Other one was a toy chihuahua. :roll: and were neer handled so one was fear aggressive and the other was fear submissive. 

You can't stop everyone from buying. But you can give people the information they need.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

jelloh said:


> forgive me if this has been addressed already, but as a major dog lover, i feel that i need to point this out. There is a world of difference between a $4 betta fish and a $1,000 puppy. If you don't buy a fish from -insert store- then that store will be missing out on ~$3.75, but if you don't buy a puppy then that store will be missing out on ~$950. I support people rescuing fish from poor conditions, and i support actual rescues taking dogs from the puppy mills themselves, but if you buy a puppy from a store that gets them from a puppy mill then you are putting a lot of money that will keep that business running for longer and enable it to buy more puppies. I have nothing against these dogs; in fact, i own a dog that i got from a rescue who came from a puppy mill and he is a great dog. The fact is that you need to take a step back and look at the size of what you're doing. One fish is a drop in the ocean, but one dog is a drop in a bucket. You aren't going to empty the ocean, but you can empty the bucket.


yes!!! +++++1!!!

Don't breed or buy while shelter dogs die! Cats too.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

JellOh said:


> Forgive me if this has been addressed already, but as a major dog lover, I feel that I need to point this out. There is a world of difference between a $4 betta fish and a $1,000 puppy. If you don't buy a fish from -insert store- then that store will be missing out on ~$3.75, but if you don't buy a puppy then that store will be missing out on ~$950. I support people rescuing fish from poor conditions, and I support actual rescues taking dogs from the puppy mills themselves, but if you buy a puppy from a store that gets them from a puppy mill then you are putting a lot of money that will keep that business running for longer and enable it to buy more puppies. I have nothing against these dogs; in fact, I own a dog that I got from a rescue who came from a puppy mill and he is a great dog. The fact is that you need to take a step back and look at the size of what you're doing. One fish is a drop in the ocean, but one dog is a drop in a bucket. You aren't going to empty the ocean, but you can empty the bucket.


Yeah I meant rescuing a puppy from a puppy mill is the same thing as rescuing a betta from a store because the conditions are quite the same. Dirty, disgusting living conditions.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

registereduser said:


> yes!!! +++++1!!!
> 
> Don't breed or buy while shelter dogs die! Cats too.


My family only rescues or buys from friends who's dog had puppies.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Now do realize, for those who get dogs or cats NOT from stores... It isn't murder to pay a small fee, which covers the vaccinations for the current owner


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

That's true. That's what I say about adoption fees as well. It helps to pay for the medication.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Despite the "rehomed too early" issue which I never knew a out dor my 6 week old kitten, I justified paying a small fee since I have the vaccination and deworming proof. Also weeds out the "hoarders" and sometimes "dog fights" because they don't want to pay.


----------



## LiamB (Jul 25, 2013)

Going to a petsmart tomorrow to look for abetta anything I should look for that's a big sign of needing a rescue?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

My qualifications of a rescue: baby bettas, emaciation, stress, fin rot, ick, ammonia burns or poisoning, these are all beginner for me (well maybe not ammonia poisoning) 
Thanks for rescuing! You rock! 
I'm here if you need help :-D
I am also going on Friday to rescue a betta from Wal-Mart. Maybe a female as I have never had to rescue a female. I hear that they are just as great as males ( I am never genderist)


----------



## LiamB (Jul 25, 2013)

Heading to petsuppliesplus right now last time I was there the bettas looked quite unhealthy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LiamB (Jul 25, 2013)

It's harder to find a healthy looking Betta than an unhealthy one...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kbrous74 (Jul 29, 2013)

*My two cents*

I believe in rescuing animals, and have with all of my pets. Its about the one life. I have a pet salamander whom i bought from my local mall. He was in good condition but thousands of others are sold as fishing bait every year. Hooks through their heads! I know that my little buddy will be able to have a long, up to fifteen year life, because I saved him. The seller had no clue what he was talking about and i saw what he was telling people and i couldn't help it. He is a fantastic pet by the way! Like others said, Bettas are so cheap it is never going to stop. They are gateway fish with the potential to create huge profit for the store while costing them next to nothing. For me if you want the Betta get it. At least you know that one Lil fish will have a good home.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I am sorry but I don't want stores to stop selling bettas. Then I wouldn't be able to get one, and I like having a betta.


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

This post isn't about a rescue, but more about the store. Went to Petsmart to exchange a heater today and HAD to look at the Bettas. They had received a new shipment earlier this week and had rather gorgeous fish. Of course, most of the prettier ones had been snatched up, but there were still quite a few. One in particular was a very pale and sickly CT. At first I thought he was just resting at the top of his cup, but, upon closer inspection, the poor boy couldn't move. Very heavy breathing and his gill flaps were covered in this scale-like, yellow crud. I was devastated. He needed someone to care so badly, unfortunately, I can't have another right now..

Leery as I was about it, I flagged an employee and promptly handed her the cup, rambling about his sick, etc. I was so engrossed in the conversation about him with her, I hadn't even noticed us walking to the door that led to their back room. I frowned and that was apparently a clear indication to what I thought she was going to do. She smiled and said that she was going to put him in their quarantine tank, since it was clean and not being used. No need to put him to sleep when he can be treated.

I had never been happier. The Petsmart by my house is really going places, and not all of them are the same!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

kbrous74 said:


> I believe in rescuing animals, and have with all of my pets. Its about the one life. I have a pet salamander whom i bought from my local mall. He was in good condition but thousands of others are sold as fishing bait every year. Hooks through their heads! I know that my little buddy will be able to have a long, up to fifteen year life, because I saved him. The seller had no clue what he was talking about and i saw what he was telling people and i couldn't help it. He is a fantastic pet by the way! Like others said, Bettas are so cheap it is never going to stop. They are gateway fish with the potential to create huge profit for the store while costing them next to nothing. For me if you want the Betta get it. At least you know that one Lil fish will have a good home.


When i rescue, i am thinking about that one betta. I agree with your post and want you to know how awesome you are for rescuing an innocent life :-D


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Jarick said:


> This post isn't about a rescue, but more about the store. Went to Petsmart to exchange a heater today and HAD to look at the Bettas. They had received a new shipment earlier this week and had rather gorgeous fish. Of course, most of the prettier ones had been snatched up, but there were still quite a few. One in particular was a very pale and sickly CT. At first I thought he was just resting at the top of his cup, but, upon closer inspection, the poor boy couldn't move. Very heavy breathing and his gill flaps were covered in this scale-like, yellow crud. I was devastated. He needed someone to care so badly, unfortunately, I can't have another right now..
> 
> Leery as I was about it, I flagged an employee and promptly handed her the cup, rambling about his sick, etc. I was so engrossed in the conversation about him with her, I hadn't even noticed us walking to the door that led to their back room. I frowned and that was apparently a clear indication to what I thought she was going to do. She smiled and said that she was going to put him in their quarantine tank, since it was clean and not being used. No need to put him to sleep when he can be treated.
> 
> I had never been happier. The Petsmart by my house is really going places, and not all of them are the same!


In my area, the PetSmarts are the better of the petstores. I actually see them quarantine tanks and putting meds in the cups. The only cruelty there (that I am allowed to see) is ematiaction and the occational fin rot. They have people there who know what they are talking about, luckily. 
But the PetCos.....they kill them. When a fish is sick or exchanged, it is killed. They have hundreds of them in the back, so they don't have to worry about just one......
I have turned in 2 fish into PetCo before not knowing what they do......and now I regret it forever. I had a platy that was born without one of his pectorals. He was a good fish, and I didn't know......


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't know about PetCo either. Least until an employee refused to listen to me pointing out a sick fish because she would have to kill him. She said she didn't have the stomach to do that.

It makes me sad, too. PetCo has the most beautiful of fish, yet they could care less about them. Petsmart doesn't quite have the quantity and variety, but they care the most. PetCo will be where I get my next few. My husband doesn't understand the why behind the fish, but he does understand the passion.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

My parents don't get it either. If I may, can I give you suggestions on your new fish?


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Sure. I intend to have a large tank, divided. So.. many fishies for me!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

betta, right?


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I would recommend bettas of the same size, so if they do get to each other, there won't be...welll...you know. If you can, you could get those baby bettas off the shelf. It' really fun to watch them grow. Plus, you can kinda tell their age and you will have a longer time with them.
I have heard a rumor that giant bettas or bigger bettas in general are really good jumpers so that's something to keep in mind. I have a big veiltail that is not in a divided tank for that reason.
This is all IMO...
Hope you enjoy your new bettas


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Also, a 10 gallon tank would be good for 3 bettas, or a sorority.


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Heh, thank you for the advice! TBH, I can't can't really make a game plan for what Betts I'm going to get. I can go with an intention, but the babies that come home with us will be the ones that call to the heart.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

of course. Remember, the betta picks you! :-D 

The only thing about dividing a tank means that you have to have a quarantine tank for each fish :rolljust in case they get sick all at once). It's worth it though:-D


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I saved 2 more :-D


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome!! How are they doing? Need any help?
Update: I just got a critter keeper for my new baby betta that i plan to save soon. My recent rescue, Glo, is doing better. He keeps biting his fin so I just re-arranged his tank.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

They seem to be doing ok so far. Good luck on yours as well :-D


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks :-D


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

PetMania said:


> This is for everyone who wants to know what a rescue is all about.
> 
> Now there are 2 sides on rescuing. Some people believe that rescuing a betta will just put, like, 3 more to suffer in their spot. Others believe that it is about saving that one life. Both want the cruelty to stop. What they don't realize is, is that it won't stop, unless millions of people petition against stores selling them.
> Anyways, I am with the side of saving that one life. Just because more will come, doesn't mean that that betta has to suffer. That's why people rescue puppies. Pet stores mainly get their dogs from puppy mills where they are mistreated, just like they do with bettas. Yet, people give them a chance.
> You can make a difference where you are, and by difference I mean changing a life. I'm sure that betta will have a warm heart wherever he goes, knowing he was cared about, and given a second chance.


Where I live you can not sell puppies in a pet store. It's a small town but it is a law and a step in the right direction. Dog rescue and puppy mills are something I feel very strong about. I worked a vets offices and the SPCA. Don't get me started all my dogs are rescues and always will be.

I will never buy a dog from a pet store never ever don't do. Rescue from a shelter. But like I said I am not going there. 

Dogs are not fish sorry you can not compare betta fish to puppies no. Keeping bettas in small contains till they find new homes is fine as long as the fish is kept in a clean environment. If these places care about the health of the fish bettas in pet stores would not be a problem. One of my pet stores do take care of their betta. The cups are always clean even after a few weeks. 

The issue is not about pet stores keeping bettas it's about the lack of care the abuse. Maybe some young betta lovers can volunteer their time to the pet stores to help them clean the betta cups.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

snowflake311 said:


> Where I live you can not sell puppies in a pet store. It's a small town but it is a law and a step in the right direction. Dog rescue and puppy mills are something I feel very strong about. I worked a vets offices and the SPCA. Don't get me started all my dogs are rescues and always will be.
> 
> I will never buy a dog from a pet store never ever don't do. Rescue from a shelter. But like I said I am not going there.
> 
> ...


+1 

The bettas would be fine in the cups in the store for a while if the employees changed the water enough, which I'm sure some do. Yeah they may be a little bored/stressed in the cups until they get bought, but I'm sure that doesn't cause irreversible harm. A dog on the other hand requires much more mental stimulation and they are messier than a betta, so keeping them in a petstore environment is a NO.


----------

